# tucker finger/arm adjustment



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys, wondering if anyone can help me with adjusting the tucker finger or arm on my Hesston 4760. Its missing about 1 out of 20 knots. Called the dealer and they said its easy to adjust, but havnt needed to do it yet. Going to be baling either tomorrow or Saturday, and planned on calling them, but wondered if anyone knew of a video to watch or something? I cant seem to find one anywhere. Thanks


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Have you eliminated the other possible causes of knotter failure. Tucker fingers or as other manufacturers call them "twine fingers" rarely go out of adjustment.

I suggest looking at the other 3 knotters and see the positioning of the tucker fingers on those knotters and determine if your suspect tucker finger is set differently.

Also check the pivot point of the suspect tucker finger to check that there is not wear on the pivot sufficient to cause misalignment during operation of the fingers.

The tucker finger cam may also be worn meaning the fingers do not travel far enough to move the twine to the billhook during tying.

Before making any adjustments see the note at the end of this post

The symptoms of poor adjustment of the tucker fingers are:

Knot on the twine held in place in the knotter (held by the twine holder) and not on the twine delivered to the knotter by the needle.

Causes are the tucker finger too far from the needle.

First check if there is a tucker finger return spring , if broken, replace.

Second check the tucker finger cam if it is worn, if so, replace it.

Third check the clearance between the tucker finger and the needle. The tucker finger passes behind the needle to carry that twine across ready for the billhook,

I cannot give you the measurement for the clearance between tucker finger and needle, take it from the other 3. To do this the knotter has to be cycled and the baler turned over manually until the needle is in its uppermost position.

Fourth,the tucker finger may not be in the correct position between knots, the "resting position". Effectively this advances or retards the tucker finger in relation to the billhook's action, causing the billhook to miss that twine.The tucker finger at rest should be near the slot the needle rises up in. The arm that activates the tucker finger will have an adjustment on it. Again take the position desired from the other 3.

Knots hanging on the billhook;

Cause is the tucker finger is retarded in relation to the needle and or billhook.

First, check the tucker finger cam is not worn.

Second, ensure the needle timing is correct.

Third, adjust tucker finger clearance and rest position.

IMPORTANT

The following sequence should be followed in adjusting the tucker fingers:

1) Check/adjust the needle to knotter timing. No point in making any other adjustment until that is right;

2) Check/replace the tucker finger spring;

3) Check replace the tucker finger cam;

4) Check/ adjust the tucker finger to needle clearance;

5) check/adjust the tucker finger rest position; and

6) Get out there and enjoy baling.


----------



## Idaho Jade (Aug 3, 2011)

At Coondle ^^^ I've just read two of your recent posts about knotter issues and I propose, if you'd be willing, that you compile your wisdom like you've shared here into a sticky post about knotter troubleshooting. Those have been some of the best reads about probable causes of problems I've probably ever read. Combined with the new holland you tube video, a sticky post could be a first stop for anyone fighting their knotters.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed post


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent Coondle.

Regards, Mike


----------

